
The Best Textbooks on Every Subject - saint_fiasco
http://lesswrong.com/lw/3gu/the_best_textbooks_on_every_subject/
======
EdwardCoffin
I looked through the list a little bit, but it seems a bit haphazard. It would
be nice if it were organized hierarchically, and there were some indications
as to how many people concurred or disputed various recommendations.

There used to be a website, one canonicaltomes.org that did these things:
there was an organizational scheme in place, and a voting mechanism, and the
number of votes a book received was displayed. Unfortunately it became defunct
long ago. You can still browse what they had, back in early 2006, on
archive.org [1]

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20060214203037/http://www.canoni...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060214203037/http://www.canonicaltomes.org/)

~~~
saint_fiasco
Each recommended book comes with a link to the comment of the person that
recommended it. Click on the link that says recommend. Then you can read their
comments to know the reason for the recommendation and look at how many
upvotes it has to see if other people approve.

I agree it's very haphazard.

